# Unable to Delete a Porn File on Desktop



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 14, 2008)

I am Very Sad, a porn File on Mine Desktop . I am Unable to Delete this File!! As Mine Computer Is Family PC Mine Brother & Sister Use to Open, So I am Really Worried what happen when they see this File name? 

Here Is Screenshot:
*img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=77466255ev0.jpg*i33.tinypic.com/2qwk68o.jpg

Please Guys Help Me its urgent

I also Used Delete Doctor 2.2, But it also Not Working 
See Screenshot: *i38.tinypic.com/2pqqnb6.jpg

i used All method Even : Delete file on System Restart

please help me


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

First of all stop navigating DBBlog... you know what i mean.... open command prompt and delete it....

*c:\>complete file location> del* file name.extension


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is File Properties...Screenshot:
*i33.tinypic.com/u0ait.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

it can't be deleted because it is being used by some other program... use CMD to delete it....

and give screenshots as thumbnails


----------



## adi007 (Nov 14, 2008)

restart the system and then try
if it doesn't work boot in safe mode ..it will surely work


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 14, 2008)

i used CMD Method 
See Screenshot:
*i35.tinypic.com/v5l9j4.jpg

adi007
i just used Safemode there also same problem :Cannot Delete File : Cannot Read from Source File, Coming

please tell me any otherway..please


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

simply make the file hidden after copying it to some other folder or rename it. it win't play as it is 0 bytes....


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 14, 2008)

mrintech, Its unable to Rename or Move ..See Screenshot...
*i33.tinypic.com/2pydoyg.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/r09zef.jpg

please Help


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2008)

temp solution: hide it


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 14, 2008)

try file unlocker,unlock the file n then delete
*ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

Use Unlocker?

You're probably infected.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

Now: *www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-adware-spyware-scumware-remover.htm


----------



## adi007 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the file is removed but the file name is not deleted(dunno what it is exactly called)...
run checkdisk..
That is chkdsk/f
it will ask whether to check at next restart press yes ... and then try


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Unlocker your best choice. I'm 110% sure that it will get rid of it.
ADViCE:-Stay away from 18+ sites more that 80% of them are fake.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 14, 2008)

do a checkdisk... it is definitely some residue after the file has been deleted.. restart ur pc... even after that it doesnot work then use Ubuntu Live CD/DVD and navigate to ur windows desktop through c:\documents and settings\......\.... if u r able to see that file... u will definitely be able to delete it...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

iMav said:


>


You can say that again.
I remember that hugely popular thread that was finally locked due to obvious reasons


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

use live cd and then just delete it if nothing works.

jajajaja and next time before doing any thing mature be a mature geek.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 15, 2008)

*www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-107923-WinXP-Pro--Change-Desktop-Directory.html


----------



## R2K (Nov 15, 2008)

if nothing works just create another user account and delete the current one............


don't forget to take  backup of all those stuff on ur current desktop before deleting the account


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 15, 2008)

I will say yes to *13lu*. That will surely get your job done.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> use live cd and then just delete it if nothing works.
> 
> jajajaja and next time before doing any thing mature be a mature geek.



Like bieng *&^ to save p*** on Desktop directly, not even renaming the file b'fore saving!

And on a family PC holy &^*^


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 15, 2008)

Method 1 (best):
Boot with a Ubuntu live CD
After the desktop loads you will see your drives there. Open each one and check which is your C drive, and then go to Documents and Settings, and in your profile, Desktop
Select the file, press shift and press delete the file

Method 2 (may work)
Boot Windows in safe mode by pressing F8 on boot and making the relevant selection
Select, press Shift and press delete to get rid of it from Desktop


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, well, well!! 'Pearl Groupz' is back with another ID !! 

Try unlocker and if that fails, boot using a live CD and delete the offensive piece of data. If that doesn't work either, check the disk for errors. 
And next time, please try to use your head as well when you use the hand.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well, well, well!! 'Pearl Groupz' is back with another ID !!
> 
> Try unlocker and if that fails, boot using a live CD and delete the offensive piece of data. If that doesn't work either, check the disk for errors.
> And next time, please try to use your head as well when you use the hand.


Yeah...thats him. Mine mind new it was him 
@OP
Use a live CD to delete the file. and use common sense next time.
Why are you running in 256 colours?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well, well, well!! 'Pearl Groupz' is back with another ID !!


  How you come to know about this?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well, well, well!! 'Pearl Groupz' is back with another ID !!



You can say that again


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> You can say that again


But How????


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

mrintech said:


> How you come to know about this?



Use your head 

Ok I'll PM you.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2008)

mrintech said:


> How you come to know about this?


offtopic:
mine, mine, mine, mine, mine 
remember the birds from "Finding Nemo" ?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Use your head


*Got it! Welcome Redirector..... *


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> offtopic:
> mine, mine, mine, mine, mine
> remember the birds from "Finding Nemo" ?



Not just that. Look at the command prompt screenshot. The user account in use is "Rajesh". Pearl Groupz' real name was Rajesh Patel.
And then check out this thread:- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102101


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

*I still remember what he did in various threads and in my visitor message.*

*Bug Bana Redirector* 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

Enough of the jolly spam. If pearlz hasn't still learned he will be gone again. As for the solution you have got many good replies, it should help. If not anything, using any Linux live cd will certainly help in deleting the file. Guaranteed. 

(and besides, my personal opinion, I think you created the problem, ie., you locked it purposedly to post here, tsk tsk., notice the FileLocker thing on the desk..like I said my thoughts, needn't be true)


----------

